
Ask HN: Why isn’t “reading comments” the default HN behavior? - gcatalfamo
I don’t have stats to confirm this but it seems a common habit for people here to read the comments page of a submission before opening the actual link.<p>If (IF!) that would be the case, why doesn’t opening comments is the default behavior of submission links instead of having to click the super tiny “Comments” link to the right?
======
83
Thats certainly my modus operandi - Load HN, hold down control, click on
'comments' links for articles I'm interested in.

